# [SOLVED]cant unmount /dev/sda3

## Bia

hi guys why i cantu nmount /dev/sda3 if i unmounted all other partions

```
The partition could not be unmounted from the following mount points:

/

Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mount points. You are advised to unmount them manually.
```

Last edited by Bia on Sat Nov 12, 2011 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bia

hi guys..i installed gentoo few days ago and its quite nice system but i want to install also win xp 32bit so i can do debugging with ollydbg and since i am quite a noob on linux i cant do that on linux yet and also there not so powerfull debuggers availible. so i want to install also win xp on my disk but the problem is when i want to split disk in gparted i cant since they are locked ... cant umount /dev/sda3 since its in use... so i am supposed to go into livecd boot and umount it here? i want to keep gentoo on my pc just install winxp as second os... i have alrdy configured grub for that.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot a system rescue cd to the xfce GUI, don't mount anything, run gparted. When you are running from a partition it is hopefully impossible to unmount it or move it or ...

----------

## DONAHUE

dupe

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Merged Bias two threads on the same topic.

----------

## Bia

oh gosh -.- it seems that K3b cant find optical drive...

```
No optical drive found.

K3b did not find any optical device in your system.

```

why so if i can see my optical drive at /dev/cdrom  whats the actuall diference between /dev/cdrom and /dev/sr0?

#edit> just checked if gentoo can see it and it obv can

```
Bia ~ # dmesg | grep writer

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Bia ~ # ls /dev/sr*

/dev/sr0

```

#edit2> should i change in my fstab

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0 
```

to 

```
/dev/sr0       /media/dvdram0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8      0 0
```

??Last edited by Bia on Sat Nov 12, 2011 4:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

I keep any and all cd dvd bd references out of my /etc/fstab and let auto handle it

/dev/sr0 is the device node created by udev for the kernel device /sr0

/dev/cdrom should be an alias for /dev/sr0

/mnt/cdrom is a mount point in the filesystem

----------

## Bia

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> I keep any and all cd dvd bd references out of my /etc/fstab and let auto handle it
> 
> /dev/sr0 is the device node created by udev for the kernel device /sr0
> 
> /dev/cdrom should be an alias for /dev/sr0
> ...

 

so how do i solve it? by removing /mnt/cdrom from fstab and updating?

----------

## DONAHUE

i would clean out /etc/fstab, reboot, stick in a cd and see if it shows up on the desktop

----------

## Bia

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> i would clean out /etc/fstab, reboot, stick in a cd and see if it shows up on the desktop

 

well the cdrom doesnt showitself automaticly... but when i run the device link i created it shows cdrom content  however the error persist 

No optical drive found.

K3b did not find any optical device in your system.....

#edit seems k3b report some kind of eror 

```
K3bQProcess::QProcess(0x0)

QStringList Solid::Backends::UDisks::UDisksManager::allDevicesInternal()  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected" 

K3bQProcess::QProcess(0x0)

k3b(17124)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "view_projects" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

k3b(17124)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "view_dir_tree" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

k3b(17124)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "view_contents" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

k3b(17124)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "location_bar" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
```

again this fugly Dbus

#update1 dbus problem solve by 

```
rc-update add dbus default
```

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge -s udisks dbus
```

installed?

----------

## Bia

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -s udisks dbus
> ```
> ...

 

yeah ... only manifest error 

```
Searching...   - * Manifest not found for '/var/lib/layman/kde/dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt/libdbusmenu-qt-9999.ebuild'

```

i guess we can mark this as solved ... i have posted into desktop subforum about my KDE related problems

so fix for this was 

```
rc-update add dbus default
```

 since my dbus werent running automaticly on boot

----------

